# Gatakers Bay, Hervey Bay (Snapper)



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

I headed out to the same spot where I picked up the Grunter this day, although instead of paddling around from The Gables, I just launched from the boat ramp at Gatakers Bay to make life easy on myself. Certain that it was a Mackeral that stole my lure the day before I tried to tempt whatever with a Spanish special trolling rig, first using a Wolf Herring and later a Pike. Neither was touched after 2 hours of trolling though, but I'll try that trick again another time soon.

I did, however, pick up this nice Snapper of about 52cm at precisely the same spot where the Grunter was caught the day before - again using a large Trollcraft hard body lure. At 2 for $12.00, I'm starting to like these lures. I was pretty happy with a few of the photos I got yesterday as well, managing to add a few entries into each of the catagories in my gallery.

Full report here: http://yakabout.com.au/home/content/view/235/54/


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day 5th

Nice snapper and very good eating. Looks like you've found a reef/rubble area, possibly worth exploiting by drifting and casting very light SPs. BTW, that was a really nice grunter, I've never caught one that size, and have seen only a few, mainly in far north Q.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWHXb0EAAApXgAAQQAEAEBgAJ+3esCAAVFPUABoA0ESep6j0anojGTSDx4NAjKAy5eCTpVUZG1Ku4XqWmSXoIZavMwi1j7UwU5bwuNAEBqvF8XckU4UJBh129BA=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Doing well there Josh. You'll find it hard to move on


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

super fish, everytime I read of your exploits I get nearer and nearer to f-ing it all and having a garage sale!!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Well done 5th, things are looking up on the catch side eh  That snapper will make a nice meal I'm sure. I know how you feel losing lures a lot. I have been losing some on reefs lately at around $12 a pop  Hurts the wallet somewhat :evil: 
Won' t be long and you will surely catch a mackeral.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Exceptional fish. where next after hervey bay?


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

thats an interesting setup,with the rods mounted at the front.Do you have any problems with the line getting in the way of padling?,or if mr big comes along?..i tried a 3rd rod mounted at the front and the line trolling behind me got in my way....how do you overcome that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Sunshiner, I've started thinking the exact same thing. I've GPS'd the mark (will be revealed when my Hervey Bay destination report goes live) and intend to give it another crack on Monday. Tomorrow I'm going back to Urangan pier to spend as long as I have to in order to land a damned Mackeral 

Red, I could spend my entire life here really. It really is an ideal kayak fishermen's holiday destination. When I finally finish this adventure (at least 18 months away yet) I could very well come back here to live. Infact friends of mine from Vic followed me up here and when they got here they decided to start looking at rentals and are now scheming various business ideas. Hervey Bay is one place anyone with any life left in them really should put on the obligatory 'things to do before I die' list.

Peril, I am finding it hard to move on, for the reasons mentioned above. Then again, I'm reading some enticing fishing reports not far north of here.

Colzinho, my advice is do it. It sounds like a tough thing to do, but shedding yourself of a bunch of possessions is much more liberating than it sounds. I sold almost 200 items on ebay and 2 motorbikes to fund this and I haven't started regretting it yet and I'm sure I won't.

Yeah Cuda, those lost lures are stinging the wallet. I'm going to have to seek out a tackle orientated sponsor to help lighten the costs pretty soon I think.

Pheonix, the next major stopping point will be the Town of 1770 (hearing lots of good things about that place), although there will be at least 2 quick stops along the way. Bundaberg may well keep me busy for a few days.

Couta1, no, not at all - I made sure to mount them forward enough to keep them well clear - I did make the mistake of having them too close on my Outback, and learned from the mistake. I do have to push them into an upright position to have a wide stroke comfortably though, but thats no problem. I also have 2 rod holder mounts on the rear (2 standard, one improvised) but I rarely use them. I find it much faster to grab a rod when it is struck when I can see it. This also helps for small fish (that would otherwise be dragged until I decide to check the line) or chunks of weed, etc.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Josh,

Sorry we missed you the other day mate. Seems you have been doing a whole lot better in the salt than we did at lenthall's mate.

re the mackeral, Spotties are there now, but as you have found, can be a difficult target here on a lure. I would sugest, you buy a small packet of pillies and go out in front of Gatackers - just about anywhere and anchor up and get a light burly trail happening. Float two unweighted pilles out without wire and wait, moving your bait every so often. after about 15 - 20 minutes, you should have all the mackeral action you can handle.

I hit em like this a couple of times a year (meat fishing) at about this time and it rarely fails.

Very early in the morning is best, also a falling tide. The chance of solid reef fishl ike this, is also very good ie snapper, grass sweetlip or coral trout. There is also the odd spaniard taken there, but the season is just a little early.

Mate, re Hervey Bay, I came back here to retire 7 years ago. I have fished extensively up and down the Qld coast and while other places can offer more and bigger fish, the options here for a kayak fisherman are endless. I have lived here off and on since 1982 and still haven't fished everywhere I want to. Hell, I still haven't covered all of my beloved Burrum River system, and hardly touched the Mary or the Great Sandy Straights. The only way I will be leaving here is in a box.

Re 1770, will PM you with some local knowledge when I get the chance.



> super fish, everytime I read of your exploits I get nearer and nearer to f-ing it all and having a garage sale!!


Do it mate, You will never regret it.  There is plenty of work round here for those prepared to go out and get it. This especially applies if your skills are trade based.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mick, I'll give that a try on Monday, although instead of buying pillies, I might just catch myself a bunch of Mullet at Urangan pier tomorrow. I tend to steer clear of anything caught commercially if I can help it. I'll try and give you a call again sometime tomorrow as well. I'd be very keen to catch up for a fish at the Burrum river if you think it'd be worthwhile - that was going to be my next stop. I'm thinking I'll get there Tuesday, and will stay as long as it takes to pull out something worthwhile.

And I can see what you mean about the endless kayak fishing opportunities in Hervey Bay. I wake up each morning thinking 'where next' and then a myriad of possibilies start going through my mind. This place is magic.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice meal there!!
Fresh is best!!


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Josh, if you get the chance put Baffel creeck on your should fish list and check out some of the close in reefy spots just off Rules beach ( one of the best beaches ive ever seen )
Hpoe you get that mackrel soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Baffel creek sounds interesting - where is it exactly Nodds?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Jush, The Baffle is about half way between Bundaberg and 1770. you can drive direct to 1770 from Bundaberg without going near the Bruce Highway.

Baffle Creek is on the way. To access the crek, and to get accommodation, I would ecomment Winfield. rules Beach has a shop and that is about all. I don't think camping is allowed but is allmost right at the mouth of the Baffle. Could be well worth a look.

Miva, just north from Bundaberg at the mouth of the Kolan river, i think, might also be worth checking out.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I just wish you lot would stop making the area sound so friggin good. It's getting me thinking about a sea change and with the landlord here giving me the tom tits ........ :? :? :?

I just put the notion to The Handbrake and no points for guessing why I call her that. Ah well. That's that then...... 

Nice fish there Josh and hope you crack it for a good mackeral.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Varp, bring her here for a holiday and then stand back and watch the handbrake fail completely. One doesn't need to be a kayak fishermen to appreciate this place. Whales, dolphins, dugongs and sea turtles half the length of your yak, all in what appears to be perennially calm waters. You know how much I love the prom, but a week spent here has made me rethink my intentions of returning to Victoria to live. Actually, Iluka had a similar effect, as I suspect 1770, Exmouth and a few other places will to. My son would be the only reason I'd return to Vic for good, but my ex-handbrake would stop a freight train with her current mindset and unless that changes, I'd be better off settling in a place like this just to provide the ideal holiday destination for him.

In any case, chalk it up for a holiday - you won't be disappointed. That I can guarantee.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You are soooo right there Josh. I love turtle on the plate any which way they come and I'm busting to get the fangs into some beach baked dugong. 

It's pencilled in for next Sept/October though the way my enthusiasm is running at the moment that's too friggin far off. Been doing the google earth thingy today where you run the mouse up and down the channels, around the pier, and then on to a quiet corner in the lee of Fraser Island for a break and maybe a kip under the stars...... Got this fierce desire to bugger off at the moment despite the start of the snapper season and a pocket full of shiny new HB's for a feed of flatties out of PPB.

The Prom is pretty bloody good though and I'm keen as to start mapping out some hotspots. Also looking forward to having a go at some of the kingies and maybe the small blues and makos that hang out there later on in the season too. I'll be there every second weekend from now on so stay tuned and if you keep these reports coming, don't be surprised if you get a tap on the Rav's window one day soon!


----------

